# stan kelly gets replaced



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i hated his voice, but i cant say that im happy. i loved making fun of his voice =/

if you go to the games, he got replaced, theres no other way to say this, by that fat black guy whos always on the jumbo-tron doing the interviews around the arena.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Whaaaaaaaaaaat, I think Stan Kelly was cool man, hopefully it's just pre season because that dudes kinda annoying. HEY GUYS IM HERE IN SECTOIN BLABLABLA ANSWER THIS SOUTHWEST AIRLINES QUESTIONS AND RECIEVE FREE TICKETS


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

manuuuuuuuuu
spuuuuurs baallll


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaat, I think Stan Kelly was cool man, hopefully it's just pre season because that dudes kinda annoying. *HEY GUYS IM HERE IN SECTOIN BLABLABLA ANSWER THIS SOUTHWEST AIRLINES QUESTIONS AND RECIEVE FREE TICKETS*


spot on lol


----------

